
Cryptocurrencies: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - blondie9x
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6iDZspbRMg
======
dalfonso
It was cool to see him use a few concepts that I've used when trying to
explain cryptocurrencies to friends: Chuck E Cheese tokens and Beanie Babies.
(The other is Easter Egg hunts). Overall, I'm glad that John Oliver's done a
piece on this because he's previously been successful at bringing once niche
topics to popular culture (net neutrality and sport stadium financing).

I think blockchain (and to a lesser extent ICOs) does have long-term utility.
However, the current lack of oversight combined with hype/FOMO for
cryptocurrencies and ICOs is the perfect recipe for those "in the know" to rip
off the less knowledgeable.

------
trengrj
This is geoblocked in Australia. Does anyone have an alternative source?

~~~
jwilk
I usually evade geo-blocking with Tor.

Install tor, torsocks, youtube-dl. Then do:

    
    
      $ torsocks -i youtube-dl g6iDZspbRMg
    

HTH

